# Tips on installing trolling motor on bow with no access to the bow.



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thinking about installing a new trolling motor to the bow of my boat. There is no access to the bow area. It is closed off. Has anyone attached a trolling motor under these circumstances? Could you share with me how you did it? If you can send me link of what type of hardware you used to hold the trolling motor in place.

Thanks


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stainless toggle bolts or cut an access port or use these:
http://www.builtforboating.com/Seac...m_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shoppingengine


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------

